# IBS and Uni



## 14535 (Oct 5, 2006)

HEYI've just be diagnosed with IBS after months and months of tests. Ive decided to try and stay off any medication, as im not too keen on taking all the drugs. Was just wondering how everyone elso got on with Uni etc. I had 3 months off earlier this year with glandular fever and now im missing lectures and tests because i can't stay in a room without running to a toilet long enough. If anyone has anytips or anything i would love to know them. I've just turned 20, and had enough to deal with without IBS. Thanks xoxoxoxo


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

See the disabilities advisor at Uni and you'll get special help.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Getting the uni notified early can greatly help if you have bad bouts later on. I'd still consider some of the medications avaliable. There are so many dependant on the persons condition. Meds like Loperamide (immodium) or Lomotil (Diphenoxylate + atropine) are for controling diahorrea. Can be taken on a when needed bases if you feel the attacks are really bad. They often have few (if any) side effects in people on a prn (as needed) course. They are both avaliable over the counter (lomotil is called Dymotil in OTC form.)Some Anti-spasmodics are relatively safe to take and are also avaliable over the counter if you wanted to try them when things are bad. They help relieve the gut spasms that can be painful and contribute attacks of D or C.Obviously I couldn't tell you what would be worth trying without knowing you symptoms. Even natural peppermint oil can be beneficial and make living with IBS easier.Regards,mr_colt


----------



## 14535 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have talked to the uni. Thanks for the tip. Im still deciding to saty away from medication. My symptoms are not as bad as they could be and personaly i feel that they don't fix what is wrong but "cover" it up. I would rather find means to control it. Im on aloe vera juice which seems to be helping and also cut dairy and fatyy foods out of my diet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Ok, I wish you the best of luck with aloe vera. If you tend to have problems with IBS-D then peppermint oil is just as natural treatment as aloe and would complement with no probs.Some people also find calcium supplements (magnesium and vitamin d free) help tremendously with d as well.They are both avalaible from most chemists and health food shops. regards,mr_colt


----------

